# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Υπερπληρωτές - Αιτίες Surging (Turbochargers - Surging Effect)

## argonaftis

ΠΙΟΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ???

----------


## argonaftis

Γνωριζει καπιος κατι??

----------


## Eng

T/C Surging.

Καταρχην η λεξη surging σημαινει κυματισμος, οχι ομως με την εννοια του waving αλλα με την εννοια της μετακινησεις μάζων (ή ογκων) αερίου ή νερου προς μια κατευθυνση.

Καταρχην η συνθεση λειτουργια κυριας μηχανης και τουρμπο ειναι θερμοδυναμικα αρτεια συνδεδεμενη. Οποιαδηποτε διαφοροποιηση της λειτουργιας της Κ/Μ εχει επιπτωση στο τουρμπο. Το φαινομενο λοιπον εμφανίζεται όταν η πίεση των καυσαεριων στην εισοδο του τουρμπο ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο την εσωτερικη πίεσή του. Αυτο εχει σαν συνεπεια να δημιουργηθει μια αναστροφη της ροης των καυσαεριων προς το στροφειο και την εισοδο του τουρμπο που εχει σαν συνεπεια να μειωνει τη ταχυτητα του αξονα της τουρμπινας που σαν συνεπεια αυτου να δημιουργουνται ταλαντωσεις στα thrust bearings.

Ποιο εμπρακτα τωρα, αν κατα τη διαρκεια μια θαλασσοταραχης ξενερισει η ελικα, τοτε η μηχανη ξεφορτωνει αποτομα με συνεπεια να ανεβαζει αποτομα υψηλες στροφες, αυτο συνεπαγεται αποτομη αυξηση του παρεχομενου ογκου καυσαεριων που μπαινει στο τουρμπο και σαν συνεπεια "μπουκώνει" και τοτε ρειχνει αποτομα τις στροφες του.

Αλλη περιπτωση ειναι οταν το governor δεν διατηρει τις στροφες, ειτε λογω διαροης λαδιων ειτε δυσλειτουργειας και αυξομειωνει αποτομα στροφες. Τοτε αυτη η συνεχης μεταβολη του ογκου καυραεριων μπορει επισης να δημιουργησει surging.

Επισης να υπαρχει προβλημα στο ιδιο το τουρμπο. Δηλαδη:
1. Να εχουν στακαρει τα διακενα του nozzle ring.
2. Να εχουν καταστραφει τα πτερυγια του στροφειου
3. Να εχουμε βρομικα φιλτρα απο καρβουνα λογω κακης καυσης.
Ολοι οι λογοι μπορουν να συνοψηθουν στο γεγονος της υπαρξης υποπίεσης στη πλευρα του κασαεριων. 

Τωρα το τι συνησταται να γινει? Να δουμε σε πρωτη ευκαιρια την κατασταση του τουρμου, ελεγχοντας τα παραπανω μερη και παραλληλα να εξακριβωσουμε οτι η λειτρουργια του ρυθμιστη στροφων ειναι σωστη και πως η μηχανη δουλευει σε σταθερες στροφες.

Καπως ετσι το καταλαβαινω εγω..

----------


## argonaftis

thanks μαστορα

----------


## xaloba

Φιλε Εng μαλλον δεν τα εχεις καταλαβει ακριβως τα πραγματα.




> Το φαινομενο λοιπον εμφανίζεται όταν η πίεση των καυσαεριων στην εισοδο του τουρμπο ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο την εσωτερικη πίεσή του. Αυτο εχει σαν συνεπεια να δημιουργηθει μια αναστροφη της ροης των καυσαεριων προς το στροφειο


Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εκδηλωθει το φαινομενο οταν η πιεση καυσαεριων ειδοσου ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο αυτη της εξοδου, το αναποδο μαλιστα, η τουρμπινα θα στρεψει γρηγοροτερα.




> Ποιο εμπρακτα τωρα, αν κατα τη διαρκεια μια θαλασσοταραχης ξενερισει η ελικα, τοτε η μηχανη ξεφορτωνει αποτομα με συνεπεια να ανεβαζει αποτομα υψηλες στροφες, αυτο συνεπαγεται αποτομη αυξηση του παρεχομενου ογκου καυσαεριων που μπαινει στο τουρμπο και σαν συνεπεια "μπουκώνει" και τοτε ρειχνει αποτομα τις στροφες του.


Οπως λες σωστα, οταν ξενεριζει η προπελα, η μηχανη ξεφορτωνει, δλδ το φορτιο της μειωνεται και ο λογος ειναι οτι ο governor για να πετυχει τον προσδοκομενο αριθμο στροφων χρειαζεται να παραγει λιγοτερο εργο (φορτιο). Επομενως αυτο που κανει στην περιπτωση αυτη ειναι να κοψει πετρελαια απο τις αντλιες.

Αρα λοιπον γιατι λες οτι αυξανεται ο ογκος καυσαεριων, πραγμα τελειως ατοπο? 

Αναποδα ελλατωνεται με αποτομο τροπο ο αντιστοιχος ογκος, με συνεπεια να μην εχει τη δυναμη να στρεψει με τον προτερο ρυθμο τον στροβιλο (τουρμπινα) αρα και το συμπιεστη.

Την ιδια στιγμη ομως μεσα στο χωρο της σαρωσης εχει αναπτυχθει μια συγκεκριμενη πιεση, η οποια επειδη δεν μπορει πλεον να συντηρηθει για τον παραπανω λογο, αλλαζει φορα και ουσιαστικα κοντραρει το ζευγος στροβιλο-συμπιεστη. Εκεινη τη στιγμη παρουσιαζεται το φαινομενο του surging (παλμωση), το οποιο βεβαια εξασθενει σταδιακα, οταν θα εχουν και παλι ομαλοποιηθει τα πραγματα.

Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος.

----------


## Eng

Επειδη μου αρεσει πολυ οταν μου λενε πως "δεν τα καταλαβαινω καλα τα πραγματα", για να δουμε τι δεν καταλαβαινω...
Τι σημαινει ξεφορτωμα της Μηχανής?? Σημαινει πως την ωρα που ξενεριζει η προπελα η Κ/Μ υπερστρεφει σε σημεια που κοβουν οι αντλιες, το surging ομως γινεται την στιγμη της υπερστροφης οπου ο παρεχομενος ογκος καυσαεριων που μπαινει στο τουρμπο ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερος απο αυτον που μπορει να "αντεξει" και ετσι γονατιζει ΠΡΙΝ ακομα κοψει η Μηχανη. Αν ησουν μεσα σε βαπορι θα το καταλαβαινες τι εννοω.

Λες οτι με μεγαλυτερο παρεχομενο ογκο καυσαεριων θα στρεψει ποιο γρηγορα η τουρμπινα, μηπως το γεγονος πως τα διακενα μεταξυ των πτερυγιων ειναι μελετιμενα να αποδιδουν μεχρι ενα συγκεκριμενο capacity καυσαεριων? Και πως αν αυξηθουν τα καυσαερια, αντι να επιταχυνει η ροη τους θα "μπουκωσει" και αντι αυτου θα κανει backpressure στην εισοδο των καυσαεριων με συνεπεια να γονατισει το τουρμπο.

----------


## roussosf

ισως δεν εχω την εμπειρια σας στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα γιατι αμμεσα εχω εγκαταλειψει το επαγγελμα 25 χρονια (εμμεσα ποτε μεχρι σημερα)αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι η αιτια ειναι καπου στην μεση
την στιγμη που παρατηρειτε το φαινομενο του surging στο turbo ασκουνται δυο αντιθετες δυναμεις
η μια ειναι αυτη που αναφερει ο φιλος Eng και εξασκειτε στην τουρμινα



> Ποιο εμπρακτα τωρα, αν κατα τη διαρκεια μια θαλασσοταραχης ξενερισει η ελικα, τοτε η μηχανη ξεφορτωνει αποτομα με συνεπεια να ανεβαζει αποτομα υψηλες στροφες, αυτο συνεπαγεται αποτομη αυξηση του παρεχομενου ογκου καυσαεριων που μπαινει στο τουρμπο και σαν συνεπεια "μπουκώνει" και τοτε ριχνει αποτομα τις στροφες του.


και η αλλη ειναι αυτη που αναφερει ο φιλος xaloba και εξασκειτε στον συμπιεστη



> Την ιδια στιγμη ομως μεσα στο χωρο της σαρωσης εχει αναπτυχθει μια συγκεκριμενη πιεση, η οποια επειδη δεν μπορει πλεον να συντηρηθει για τον παραπανω λογο, αλλαζει φορα και ουσιαστικα κοντραρει το ζευγος στροβιλο-συμπιεστη. Εκεινη τη στιγμη παρουσιαζεται το φαινομενο του surging (παλμωση), το οποιο βεβαια εξασθενει σταδιακα, οταν θα εχουν και παλι ομαλοποιηθει τα πραγματα.


γιαυτο και το φαινομενο surging παρατηρειτε πολυ στην εντονη θαλασσοταραχη και οταν το governor ενω εχει δωσει εντολη για full πετρελαια λογω του ξενερισματος τα κοβει αποτομα και αρχιζει η  :Razz: διαμαρτυρια :Razz:  των turbo
ενω σε μια κινηση απο πρωσο σε κρατει, παλι συμβαινει αυτο αλλα δεν ακουγεται σχεδον καθολου γιατι ειναι πολυ πιο προοδευτικο το κοψιμο του πετρελαιου οσο και γρηγορα να το κανεις απο τα χειρηστηρια
προσωπικα αν θα πρεπει να δωσω μια απαντηση για την μεγαλυτερη αιτια του surging θα συμφωνησω περισσοτερο με τον φιλο xaloba

----------


## xaloba

> Σημαινει πως την ωρα που ξενεριζει η προπελα η Κ/Μ υπερστρεφει σε σημεια που κοβουν οι αντλιες, το surging ομως γινεται την στιγμη της υπερστροφης οπου ο παρεχομενος ογκος καυσαεριων που μπαινει στο τουρμπο ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερος απο αυτον που μπορει να "αντεξει" και ετσι γονατιζει ΠΡΙΝ ακομα κοψει η Μηχανη


Παρολου που  περιεγραψα επακριβως το φαινομενο, εξακολουθεις να το βλεπεις απο παντελως λαθος σκοπια και για την ακριβεια μπερδευεις το θεμα με τα καυσαερια, ξεχνωντας το θεμα συμπιεστης... Παρακαλω να ανατρεξεις σε καποια βιβλια περα απο αυτα που λεμε εδω.




> Αν ησουν μεσα σε βαπορι θα το καταλαβαινες τι εννοω.


Επειδη δεν μπορεις να γνωριζεις αν ειμαι απο εξω ή αν μεγαλωσα με τα βαπορια, καλυτερα αστο απο εξω αυτο. Αυτο ομως που με λυπει ειναι οτι καποιοι που ειναι στα βαπορια ή τα μανατζαρουν (τεχνικα ή επιχειρισιακα), ειναι δυστυχως ανεπαρκως γνωστες του αντικειμενου, εως και ασχετοι με το αντικειμενο... 

Εκτιμω τη σταση του roussosf, ο οποιος μηχανικος αλλα και γνωστης οπως φαινεται (παρα την αποχη του απο το επαγγελμα), κραταει μια σοβαρη και μετριοφρονη σταση. Ολοι μας ακομα μαθαινουμε...

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΧΩΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΜΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΕΝΤΑΣΕΙΣ, ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ.ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΙ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> T/C Surging.
> 
> Καταρχην η λεξη surging σημαινει κυματισμος, οχι ομως με την εννοια του waving αλλα με την εννοια της μετακινησεις μάζων (ή ογκων) αερίου ή νερου προς μια κατευθυνση.
> 
> Καταρχην η συνθεση λειτουργια κυριας μηχανης και τουρμπο ειναι θερμοδυναμικα αρτεια συνδεδεμενη. Οποιαδηποτε διαφοροποιηση της λειτουργιας της Κ/Μ εχει επιπτωση στο τουρμπο. Το φαινομενο λοιπον εμφανίζεται όταν η πίεση των καυσαεριων στην εισοδο του τουρμπο ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο την εσωτερικη πίεσή του. Αυτο εχει σαν συνεπεια να δημιουργηθει μια αναστροφη της ροης των καυσαεριων προς το στροφειο και την εισοδο του τουρμπο που εχει σαν συνεπεια να μειωνει τη ταχυτητα του αξονα της τουρμπινας που σαν συνεπεια αυτου να δημιουργουνται ταλαντωσεις στα thrust bearings.
> 
> Ποιο εμπρακτα τωρα, αν κατα τη διαρκεια μια θαλασσοταραχης ξενερισει η ελικα, τοτε η μηχανη ξεφορτωνει αποτομα με συνεπεια να ανεβαζει αποτομα υψηλες στροφες, αυτο συνεπαγεται αποτομη αυξηση του παρεχομενου ογκου καυσαεριων που μπαινει στο τουρμπο και σαν συνεπεια "μπουκώνει" και τοτε ρειχνει αποτομα τις στροφες του.
> 
> Αλλη περιπτωση ειναι οταν το governor δεν διατηρει τις στροφες, ειτε λογω διαροης λαδιων ειτε δυσλειτουργειας και αυξομειωνει αποτομα στροφες. Τοτε αυτη η συνεχης μεταβολη του ογκου καυραεριων μπορει επισης να δημιουργησει surging.
> ...




ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΛΟΓΟΙ. ΣΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ!!!ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ Ή ΣΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΠΕ Κ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ!!!ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ!!ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!

----------


## Eng

> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΛΟΓΟΙ. ΣΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ!!!ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ Ή ΣΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΠΕ Κ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ!!!ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ!!ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!


Ευχαριστω για το σχολιο σας και τις προτασεις σας.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Παρολου που  περιεγραψα επακριβως το φαινομενο, εξακολουθεις να το βλεπεις απο παντελως λαθος σκοπια και για την ακριβεια μπερδευεις το θεμα με τα καυσαερια, ξεχνωντας το θεμα συμπιεστης... Παρακαλω να ανατρεξεις σε καποια βιβλια περα απο αυτα που λεμε εδω.
> 
> 
> 
> Επειδη δεν μπορεις να γνωριζεις αν ειμαι απο εξω ή αν μεγαλωσα με τα βαπορια, καλυτερα αστο απο εξω αυτο. Αυτο ομως που με λυπει ειναι οτι καποιοι που ειναι στα βαπορια ή τα μανατζαρουν (τεχνικα ή επιχειρισιακα), ειναι δυστυχως ανεπαρκως γνωστες του αντικειμενου, εως και ασχετοι με το αντικειμενο... 
> 
> Εκτιμω τη σταση του roussosf, ο οποιος μηχανικος αλλα και γνωστης οπως φαινεται (παρα την αποχη του απο το επαγγελμα), κραταει μια σοβαρη και μετριοφρονη σταση. Ολοι μας ακομα μαθαινουμε...


εδω γραφουμε γιανα βοηθησουμε κ να βοηθηθουμε...κ οχι να κανουμε εξυπναδες κ μαγκες...
δε τιμα το καθε τυπο-συναδελφο να μιλα με αυτο το τροπο!
καλο μεσημερι

----------


## Eng

Αγαπητέ φιλε noted το μήνυμα σου αλλά δεν χρειάζονταν. Δίκιο είχε που μου την είπε - ας μιλήσω έτσι - γιατί θα έπρεπε να είμαι πιο προσεκτικός και να μελεταω καλυτερα και περισσότερο.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

καλησπερα σε ολους ..καλες θαλασσες κ υγεια να εχετε.!!
ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με το surging σε 2χρ μηχανη! ταξιδευω ως 2ος σε φορτηγο. ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ταξιδευω με 2χρ MAN B&W 70MC-C και επειδη δε μου εχει ξανα τυχει ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας. 
σε αποτομη μειωση φορτιου απο 88σαλ.....στις 0 σαλ κ αναποδα....κανει πολυ εντονο surging!! ενω ολες οι μοναδες (ψυγεια air cooler..αντλιες μπεκ...t/c ειναι καθαρα κ με σωστη λειτουργια)!! θελω να ρωτησω το εξης πως δημιουργειται το surging για τη περιπτωση αυτη!! ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Eng

> καλησπερα σε ολους ..καλες θαλασσες κ υγεια να εχετε.!!
> ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με το surging σε 2χρ μηχανη! ταξιδευω ως 2ος σε φορτηγο. ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ταξιδευω με 2χρ MAN B&W 70MC-C και επειδη δε μου εχει ξανα τυχει ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας. 
> σε αποτομη μειωση φορτιου απο 88σαλ.....στις 0 σαλ κ αναποδα....κανει πολυ εντονο surging!! ενω ολες οι μοναδες (ψυγεια air cooler..αντλιες μπεκ...t/c ειναι καθαρα κ με σωστη λειτουργια)!! θελω να ρωτησω το εξης πως δημιουργειται το surging για τη περιπτωση αυτη!! ευχαριστω πολυ!


Καλησπερα, με παραπεμπεις σε περιοδο sea trials οταν βγαζουμε εκτος τα limiters της κυριας μηχανης και κανουμε crash stop. Τοτε μπορεις να πας με τον τηλεγραφο απο τις 88 -0 - αναποδα. Σε ολα τα αλλα υπαρχει το loadicator που ρυθμιζει την μειωση των στροφων / λεπτο.

Εαν λοιπον κανεις crash stop μειωνεται αρκετα γρηγορα το φορτιο της μηχανης αφου κοβονται τα πετελαια, μειωνονται τα καυσαερια, μειωνονται οι στροφες της τουρμπινας και κατα συνεπεια του compressor wheel. Ομως επειδη η πιεση σαρωση συνεχιζει - απο την προηγουμενη κατασταση - να εχει πιεση (μπορει και 2,5Kgs/cm2) μεγαλυτερη => οτι αυτη επιστρεφει (ειναι που λεμε, σε περνει αμπάριζα η πιεση  :Smile:  ), "χτυπαει" το compressor wheel και γινεται αυτη η παλμωση (το surging). 

Οποτε για την δικη μου αποψη, αιτια λοιπον παραμενει η ιδια και στη περιπτωση που αναφερεις.

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ Β ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ? ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ. ΕΚΤΩΣ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΦΙΛΕ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ Β ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ? ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ. ΕΚΤΩΣ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.


καλησπερα σας!! να τσεκαρω τι??απο τον ειρηνικο?δε σε τιμα κυριε νικο!! εκτος αν δε ξερεις που σιγουρα δε ξερεις. δεν ζητησα βοηθεια απο εσενα.καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Καλησπερα, με παραπεμπεις σε περιοδο sea trials οταν βγαζουμε εκτος τα limiters της κυριας μηχανης και κανουμε crash stop. Τοτε μπορεις να πας με τον τηλεγραφο απο τις 88 -0 - αναποδα. Σε ολα τα αλλα υπαρχει το loadicator που ρυθμιζει την μειωση των στροφων / λεπτο.
> 
> Εαν λοιπον κανεις crash stop μειωνεται αρκετα γρηγορα το φορτιο της μηχανης αφου κοβονται τα πετελαια, μειωνονται τα καυσαερια, μειωνονται οι στροφες της τουρμπινας και κατα συνεπεια του compressor wheel. Ομως επειδη η πιεση σαρωση συνεχιζει - απο την προηγουμενη κατασταση - να εχει πιεση (μπορει και 2,5Kgs/cm2) μεγαλυτερη => οτι αυτη επιστρεφει (ειναι που λεμε, σε περνει αμπάριζα η πιεση  ), "χτυπαει" το compressor wheel και γινεται αυτη η παλμωση (το surging). 
> 
> Οποτε για την δικη μου αποψη, αιτια λοιπον παραμενει η ιδια και στη περιπτωση που αναφερεις.


ευχαριστω πολυ!! και καλο ειναι καποια ατομα να μην ειρωνευονται! εδω δε πουλω γνωσεις ισα ισα...θελω να μαθω!! αλλοι ειναι πρωτοι κ δε ξερουν απο μηχανεσ κ απο ελληνικη γλωσσα! φιλε eng καλη συνεχεια κ παλι ευχαριστω!

----------


## nikos1945

ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΗΘΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΗΘΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ κ ΝΙΚΟ!! ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΡΩΝΕΙΑ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΒΛΑΠΤΕ! ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΡΑΚΟΣΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ Κ ΣΕ ΕΣΑΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ!

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΣ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΞΕΡΩ? ΕΓΩ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 20 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΦΙΛΕ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΣ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΞΕΡΩ? ΕΓΩ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 20 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ


ΟΧΙ ΔΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ!! ΟΥΤΕ ΦΙΛΟΙΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ...!!ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ FORUM ΓΙΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΕΣ Κ ΦΙΛΙΕΣ.!! ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ...Κ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΤΕ

----------


## paparounas

Δεν προκεται να σου γινει αυτο φιλε σωκρατη κοιτα περισοτερο τα λειτουργικα επιδει ειναι οι πρωτοι σου φορα μ αυτοι την  μηχανη  ανοιγε την μηχανη καθε δυο μερες αν πατε με χαμηλες στροφες στο λιμανη ανοιξε σαρωσης για καθαρισμο να δεις σε τι καταστασει ειναι καθαρισε gas boiler και μπες στο sump tank. Να κανεις ενα ελεγχο για ρινησματα  ανοιξε και μια πορτα που εχει στο οχετο εξαγωγης να δεις οτι ειναι καθαροι η σιτα πριν το τουρμπο αυτα θα κοιταγα εγω. Τωρα καλα κανεις και ρωτας γιατι οταν ερθει οι ωρα να ξερεις πως να αντιδρασεις ,αυτα απο εμενα καλα ταξιδια

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Δεν προκεται να σου γινει αυτο φιλε σωκρατη κοιτα περισοτερο τα λειτουργικα επιδει ειναι οι πρωτοι σου φορα μ αυτοι την  μηχανη  ανοιγε την μηχανη καθε δυο μερες αν πατε με χαμηλες στροφες στο λιμανη ανοιξε σαρωσης για καθαρισμο να δεις σε τι καταστασει ειναι καθαρισε gas boiler και μπες στο sump tank. Να κανεις ενα ελεγχο για ρινησματα  ανοιξε και μια πορτα που εχει στο οχετο εξαγωγης να δεις οτι ειναι καθαροι η σιτα πριν το τουρμπο αυτα θα κοιταγα εγω. Τωρα καλα κανεις και ρωτας γιατι οταν ερθει οι ωρα να ξερεις πως να αντιδρασεις ,αυτα απο εμενα καλα ταξιδια


ευχαριστω πολυ!(απο τα ποσταλια κ τις μηχανες τισ wartsila & sulzer οταν πας σε cape size φορτηγο για πρωτη φορα ειναι καπως το πρωτομπαρκο,)

----------


## paparounas

ακριβός όλοι τα ιδια περναμε ασε τη λενε οταν ειναι απ εξω να κοιτας οταν κανεις fwe na ειναι οι μηχανη στο ahead gia na kaneis exaerosei xana sto ahead an den ginetai kai sou stamatane sto anapoda partous pano kai pestous na kanoun ena proso gia na gyrisei oi cama ama den ginetai kai einai oi cama sto anapoda otan kaneis exaerosei na kaneis anapoda .kamia fora  den anavei to led tou proso kai tou anapoda den exeis endixei na kateveis kato kai na deis sta emergency xeiristiria ta led apo tin kathe cama xexorista poia anavei prasino kai an einai kamia sto kokino(kokino einai sto anapoda kai prasino einai to proso) des am einai kamia sto antitheto xroma simainei oti aytou tou kylindrou to roler exei minei stin proigoumenei kinisei tote koitame apokato apo tis antlies stous kilindrous tou aera se poia thesi einai oi cama an deis tous allous kylindrous tha to katalaveis kamia fora kolane ta magnitakia pou exei exoterika oi kulindroi tou aera aytoi dixnoun tin thesi gia kathe cama xexorista kounaton kamia fora kolane ayta apo emena ama xriasteis kati rotame oti mporo tha sto po.

----------

